# Gesicht mit einer Textur versehen



## Johnny Blaze (8. Juni 2007)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich habe vor dieses tut nachzumachen..   

http://www.designnation.de/Tutorial-lesen_Tornapart.html 

Wenn ich jetzt aber diese textur auf das Bild lege und auf Farbig nachbelichten klicke (so wie es da steht) wird diese Textur rot wie kann ich diese an die normale hautfarbe anpassen? habe schon versucht an der Deckkraft und Tranzparenz rumzuspielen aber das wird nichts.


----------



## FrankyFlowers (8. Juni 2007)

Versuch mal mit den Ebenenmodi bzw hue/sat rumzuspielen


----------



## Johnny Blaze (8. Juni 2007)

hue/sat? bin noch ganz neu und kenne die abkürzungen nicht. Vielleicht ist das auch für einen anfänger zu schwer. Hat denn jemand vielleicht ein tut wo alles ganz genau beschrieben wird? Wäre echt nett das reinkopieren und alles bekomme ich hin nur das mit der Farbanpassung klappt einfach nicht. So muss wieder Arbeiten gucke nachher nochmal rein. 

Hoffe auf viele antworten Danke..


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2007)

Hai,



> hue/sat?



Farbton / Sättigung, unten in der Ebenepalette

Hast du die Deckkraft angepasst. Ich hab das Tut nur überflogen, aber da steht etwas davon.



> ...wird diese Textur rot ...



Bist du (noch) im Maskierungmodus ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Johnny Blaze (8. Juni 2007)

Bin ganz blutiger Anfänger habe zuerst einen iPod mini nach einem tut gemacht der sah auch gut aus jetzt wollte ich mich mal an die Fotobearbeitung setzen. Also ich habe das Bild jpeg als Hintergrund, habe mir ein anderes Jpeg genommen und daraus ein Teil rausgeschnitten und in das Hintergrundbild eingefügt, grösse geändert so das es passt. Wenn ich nun diese Texture an die normale Hautfarbe anpassen will funktioniert das nicht. In diesem tut wird nichts weiter erklärt nur reinziehen farblich anpassen fertig.  Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand schritt für schritt erklären könnte, oder mir eine url zu einem tut posten könnte.   

@ Leola13
Bin im Ebenenmaske modus nur da kommt auch kein brauchbares Ergebnis raus, wie gesagt wenn ich mit dem Pinsel die Textur wieder sichtbar machen will ist sie rot und nicht wie es sein sollte in der normalen Hautfarbe.


----------



## Muster Max (8. Juni 2007)

@ Johnny Blaze

Poste doch mal Deine .psd Datei dann könnte man Dir ein ganz speziell auf Dein Bedürfnis
abgestimmtes Minitutorial schreiben.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Johnny Blaze (8. Juni 2007)

hier die beiden Bilder meine Psd datei wäre 39mb gross gewesen...

wäre echt cool wenn mir das jemand genau erklären könnte. 

Vielen Dank


----------

